# What are your favorite Horror movies?



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2007)

I like the Halloween series, well up until 4.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2007)

The Shining, Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street, Rosemary's Baby, Carrie, and The Ring.  (Pretty versatile list, don't you think?)


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 18, 2007)

the thread title reminded me of the movie scream 

the child's play movies were scary as a child.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2007)

Leprechaun in the Hood, House of the Dead, House of the Dead 2...okay, these are the worst.

:rofl


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2007)

I was so scared of Chucky when I was little, but Freddie or Jason didn't scare me at all


----------



## Silver Reflection (Aug 18, 2007)

The Shining,and Amityville Horror(the old version).


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm about to watch Dead Silence, any good?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't remember actually *liking* any horror movies I've seen.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 18, 2007)

Kimi is scared


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 18, 2007)

Japanese ones. Dark Water and Grudge.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't remember, try again later.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 18, 2007)

I typically don't like horror films, but I do like ones like From Dusk Til Dawn and Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 18, 2007)

The Ring and Scream Series.


----------



## Pein (Aug 18, 2007)

the exorcist  and kazam


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 18, 2007)

I know how you rape me last summer but seriously From Jutsin to Kelly, that's fucking scary.


----------



## ez (Aug 18, 2007)

The Ring. The Ghost and the Darkness. Scream(first one). The Cave. Slighter.


----------



## Aiee! (Aug 18, 2007)

Stick It. 

I don't really like horror movies, so I haven't seen too many. I only really remember the 6th Sense, White Noise, and I know I saw bits and pieces of The Zodiac.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 18, 2007)

I like The Decent and White Noise... Also, The Ring and the Scary Movie Series....


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 18, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Kimi is scared



Would you hold my hand when I get scared?


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't know. I haven't seen a lot of horror movies.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 18, 2007)

Shawn of the dead?  I dunno, 6th sense is good.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2007)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure, I still have nightmares.


----------



## Ikkaku (Aug 19, 2007)

The Saw series definitely are my favorite.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Would you hold my hand when I get scared?



Of course not


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 19, 2007)

I fucking hate Horror movies, but I think my "favourite" one (a movie I think is well-made) would be The Grudge, probably. I don't really remember watch other ones.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 19, 2007)

Alien/Saw, I would add Silent Hill in there but they fucked that movie up.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2007)

exquisiteKOREAN said:


> I fucking hate Horror movies, but I think my "favourite" one (a movie I think is well-made) would be The Grudge, probably. I don't really remember watch other ones.



The Grudge=Shit, The Grudge 2=Lower than the bacteria that lives within pig shit.


----------



## Lemonade (Aug 19, 2007)

The Ring and The Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't watch many horror movies. ;_; 
The only one I can really say I like is The Shining.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Aug 19, 2007)

I really liked White Noise & Pulse.

I was afraid of the dark for a few weeks after watching them. ;.;


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 19, 2007)

The Nightmare on Elm Street series.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 19, 2007)

Phantasm. 

Any Romero films really.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 19, 2007)

*Dawn* of the Dead 

Look, I'm clever


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2007)

Michael Jackson's Thriller video

Killer Klowns from Outer Space. 8D I hate clowns.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't.  I find them quite amusing.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm sure if I watch it now I'd find it more campy and ridiculous (and still a bit frightening due to the clowns), but I was about 7 when I saw it. 

I distinctly remember avoiding popcorn for a month.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> I'm sure if I watch it now I'd find it more campy and ridiculous (and still a bit frightening due to the clowns), but I was about 7 when I saw it.
> 
> I distinctly remember avoiding popcorn for a month.



But they're here for you entertainment ........


----------



## Cindy (Aug 19, 2007)

Mider T said:


> But they're here for you entertainment ........



Dx They wrapped you in cotton candy pods and drank your blood with colorful straws!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2007)

They made me laugh throughout my childhood....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2007)

ernest saves christmas


----------



## Denji (Aug 19, 2007)

Most of the stuff that comes out these days is garbage, so I stick to the classics, like the Shining and the Exorcist.


----------



## Fuzzly (Aug 19, 2007)

Zombie movies. All of the "____ of the dead" series are awesome. Except for Land, which was still cool.

The Exorcist, Silence of the Lambs, Slither (campy goodness), Pet cemetery, Puppet Master, Phantasm series, Poltergeist, The Thing, Alien, Frailty.

I like psychological/mental horror as opposed to slashers and "shock/gore" films like Hostel and the second two Saw films.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't think I have any.  Not my type of movie.


----------



## Totitos (Aug 19, 2007)

Nightmare on Elm Street.I like the SAW series too.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 19, 2007)

Nightmare on Elm Street series, Chucky, The Exorcist. I can't remember others.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2007)

i love!!!!!!!!! scary movies.....but none seem to scare me anymore

saw, freddy and chucky movies...also scream and resident evil..jeepers creepers are my favorites


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 19, 2007)

The movies of Bratz and Spice girls


----------



## Ricky (Aug 19, 2007)

Dark water, grudge, The ring, SAW, Chucky.


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't really have any favorites aside from Hellraiser.  When I can find some that can scare me, in a creeped out for hours kind of way, those usually turn into my favorites.


----------



## booby blackfart (Aug 19, 2007)

28 days later if it counts


----------



## Fai (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't like Horror Movies.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 19, 2007)

Azriel said:


> Of course not



Omg, I totally do not love you. </3


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 19, 2007)

Harlequin_Romance said:


> I don't like Horror Movies.



Horror movies tighten your arteries and result in higher blood pressure while comedies loosen your arteries and lessen blood pressure. According to researchers anyway.

No link.


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 19, 2007)

I've seen so many, it's impossible for me to pick one.  

Hm...but I love the Nightmare on Elm Street series, the Saw series, the Jeepers Creepers series, the Chucky series...

See? I just love so many.


----------



## Dango (Aug 19, 2007)

The Grudge: Ju-On.
That ghost is hot.


----------



## Telling Lies (Aug 19, 2007)

I dont have a favorite. just as long a girl jumps into my arms, any horror movie will be good.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 19, 2007)

Dango said:


> The Grudge: Ju-On.
> That ghost is hot.



Took the words outta my mouth


----------



## Foretold (Aug 19, 2007)

You guys liked the Exorcist? That was the my first and last horror movie, except that Stephen King one, after that i promised myself to never watch another horror movie again, had nightmares for like a week.


----------



## stardust (Aug 19, 2007)

_Jacob's Ladder, The Shining, The Ring, Ring, Salem's Lot, Rose Red.

There's a few more there._


----------



## Chikara (Aug 19, 2007)

The only horror movie that is still worth watching after all these years are the Holloween series.  Any new horror movies are weak, Myer's character is the best.  What I don't understand is why they just don't stop making new ones.  I'm probably not going to watch this next one that is coming out.


----------



## ghostalexc (Aug 20, 2007)

i have no clue what my fav is theres just too many good ones out there.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 20, 2007)

argh...3 ninjas...so small yet so ninja....argh


----------



## Suzie (Aug 20, 2007)

*Thinks* Hostel, I guess...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2007)

I am not really a fan of Horror movies but The Cave and Scream were interesting.


----------



## Creator (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont like horror movies. They scare me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd probably have to go with Grudge and Ringu.


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 20, 2007)

Has to be the japanese movie : The Ring

I thought I was going to die in one week after watching the movie

In fact, I fell sick with all that worrying


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 20, 2007)

American Psycho was also good...Alien...Freaks...Species...and Jacob's Ladder.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 20, 2007)

(Not in any particular order) Friday the 13th, Halloween, A Nightmare on Elm Street, The Howling, The Lost Boys, Aliens, House of 1000 Corpses, May, Bubba Ho-Tep (fuggin awesome)... 

I've seen so many, it's hard to choose.


----------



## Podman (Aug 20, 2007)

Get Ready for a Long List


*Spoiler*: __ 



Halloween (1-3 only),Friday the 13th(1,2,and jeepers creepers), Nighmare on Elms Street ( 1rst one only), Scream Series, Childs Play (1rst one only),Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory, The Entire George Romero "Dead" series, Shaun of the Dead, 28 Days and Weeks later, Silence of the Lamb, Hannible Rising, Jaws, Black Christmas, Urban Legend, Predator 1, Evil Dead Series, My Bloody Valentine, April Fools Day, Prom Night, Silent Night, Deadly Night, Texas Chain Saw Massacre, Hills Have Eye's (Number 1), Lehprecauhn, The Hitcher, I Know what you did last Summer, House of 1000 Corpses, Devils Rejects, Saw, Hostel, Psyco, Sleep Away Camp, And then There were none, White Noise, Big bad Wolf, Dementia 13, and Blood Feast.




   I know, it's alot. But I'm not very Picky


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 6, 2008)

Final Destination 3
The Friday the 13th (All)
Nightmare on elmstreet (All)
Dark Ride
Saw (All)
Wishmaster 3
Children of the Corn (All)
The Haunting
The Faculty
The Exorcist
Wrong Turn
Freddy vs Jason
Cabin Fever
Casper 

There's more but I just cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 7, 2008)

28 Days Later is my favourite.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Grudge was cool. Never saw the sequel.


----------



## raxor (Mar 7, 2008)

Haven't seen that many... I'l just go with The Exorcist. That movie freaked me out.


----------



## Slayz (Mar 7, 2008)

The whole freakin' Spy Kids trilogy


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

Dawn of the Dead 2004 remake, I'm a sucker for zombie movies.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked the Sixth Sense if that counts.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's my second list that I didnt name before

Jeepers creepers (both)
Scream (All)
Dawn of the Dead
The Omen
Disturbing Behavior
Holloween
Chuckie (All)
Lepricaun (All)
Boogie Man
Urban Legend
When a Stranger Calls
All of the After Dark Movies.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Halloween (all. Even the one by Rob Zombie)
All 4 saws
The Grudge 
Nightmare on Elm Street (all)
Childs Play (all)
Jeepers Creepers (both)
The Amityville Horror
Boogieman 
When a stranger calls
Children of the Corn (All)
Jaws
The Ring
Texas Chain Saw Massacre
Hide and Seek
1408
It
Dawn of the Dead
The Exorcist
Final Destination (all)
Wrong Turn
Dead Silence
The Hills Have Eyes
Alien Vs Predator




Theres probably more but I cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

Friday the 13th complete

A Nightmare at Elm St. complete

Chucky's series

Puppet Master complete


----------



## Felt (Mar 9, 2008)

Chakushin ari/ One Missed Call


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 9, 2008)

Clive Barker's Hellraiser

Frank crawling across the floor sans skin still gets to me to this day.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont understand how you can think a horror movie is good just because a ghost is hot, and mentioning you guys like all the saw movies, personaly I thought the first one was the only okay, the rest just tried to milk out of the concept and tried to be gory to get an audiance, and then you have kids at youtube mentioning these are gore movies to look cool but they have not even ever heard of a classic like Cannibal Holocaust

though some ppl mention actually good horror movies e.g. Jacob's Ladder
here are some good horror movies

Torse
Suspiria
Candyman
The Beyond
George A Romero's night to day of the living dead ones(no remakes!)
Blind Dead movies(all 4)
Deep Red
City of the living dead
Nightmare City
Shock Waves
Tenebrae
Death Walks at Midnight
Strip Nude For Your Killer
Red Queen Kills 7 Times


----------



## Naruto Sensei (May 2, 2008)

Halloweens 1 & 2
Fright Night
Friday the 13th 1-8


----------



## -18 (May 2, 2008)

all of those brutal like Friday the 13th

it's very shocking and scary, especially when Jason will surprise you


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 3, 2008)

horror is my fav genre
hmm 
halloween 1 and 2
the thing
nightmare on elm street one
house on haunted hill
night of the living dead
ringu


----------



## pierrot harly (May 7, 2008)

Lord of Illusions


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 7, 2008)

I liked 30 Days of Night.

If you consider a musical a horror, then Sweeney Todd (I cannot explain in words how awesome I think it was).



And please, for god's sake, do not see Dark Harvest (2/10)...I warned you.


----------



## Mew♥ (May 7, 2008)

My favorites are:

Saw series
The Ring
Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------

